# 64 Door Assembly Help!



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi - I'm putting my doors together (they have been apart for about 15 years) and I need some help. Is there a good procedure to do this without banging my head against the wall. Should I put the vent window in first before the regulator and other or should I put the window in first? All I remember is I had a heck of a time taking everything out. Thanks for your help.

Andy


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Andy,

Are the doors attached to the body and the front fenders in place?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

GTOKID64 said:


> Hi - I'm putting my doors together (they have been apart for about 15 years) and I need some help. Is there a good procedure to do this without banging my head against the wall. Should I put the vent window in first before the regulator and other or should I put the window in first? All I remember is I had a heck of a time taking everything out. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Andy


vent assembly goes in first. then slip in side window glass and wedge it all the way up with something like a piece of wood. then put the regulator in position through the large hole in the door with a couple of bolts but dont tighten them, then work the regulator arm into the channel. you might have to remove the bolts to get enough movement to get the roller into the channel. then adjust and tighten everything.


----------



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the reply - The doors are attached - front fenders are not.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the car has reveal molding it should be installed before the vent window frame, check and adjust the gaps between the door/quarter and door/rocker before adjusting the wing vent frame. Then follow freethinkers instructions, I have pictures of the regulator on top of the door if you want to scan thru my pictures.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

GTOKID64,

I just took my apart recently and am really dreading the day I have to put them back together. Are yours for a post-coupe or a hardtop. I'd think the hard top doors would be easier than the post-coupe ones.

-Thor


----------

